# Thieves robbed homes based on FB posts



## Carol (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.wmur.com/r/24943582/detail.html

Recent story from my city....thieves used social networking sites to target their robberies.  

Thanks to my friends Andy and Aaron for the story.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 13, 2010)

Perfect example of people ignoring rule number one.
*Do not write anything down that you wouldn't want your partner, kids, family, employer, banker, district attorney, worst enemy or anyone else to find out. *

It is amazing how many people still post their entire life online without thinking for a second that not just their close friends can read it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 13, 2010)

I usually post that I'm going to be out of town on the weekends when I want some target practice.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 13, 2010)

Any information you put out can be used against you.  For example, if you put a bunch of boxes from your new home entertainment system on the curb for the trash -- you've just told the world about your new flat screen.  If you post on Facebook about how great your new laptop is -- there's a chance it'll get out.  Even if your privacy settings are pretty tight -- a friend of a friend may be able to see or infer something.  One of the biggest things that amaze me are the people who are now advertising on their car the makeup of their family...  They've got a sticker for mom, showing her shopping, dad working on a computer, little boy playing video games... etc.  Thanks.  I now know that there's a good chance of jewelry, of video games, etc. in your house.

I know a lot of cops who have FOP tags, PD hats or other indicators in their personal cars, too.  Here's the issue... in the US, with cops -- what do you find?  GUNS.  Talk about a target for some crooks who want a gun!  Same thing with NRA, martial arts, SASS or whatever...  

I'm not suggesting become a secretive hermit -- but be aware of what you're advertising.  Sometimes, it's worth the time to break down and make sure they're inside the trash the boxes from high value, high attention stuff.  Or to be a little discrete in advertising what clubs you belong to.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 13, 2010)

Does nobody use FB security settings?


----------



## crushing (Sep 13, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Does nobody use FB security settings?


 
Either that or they friend anyone and everyone to have "most friends bragging rights".


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 13, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Does nobody use FB security settings?


I do.  And I am very careful about who I accept friend requests from.  Here's my rule:  If I don't know somebody outside of facebook, chances are, we are not friends.

I have accepted requests from a few people that I do not know in person, but generally there is a mutual friend and a common point of interest.  I do not advertise the minute details of my life, what kind of weapons I own or don't own, the size of my television, etc.  

I also make sure not to get involved in online drama, as that can have the potential for problems as well.

Daniel


----------



## MJS (Sep 13, 2010)

Carol said:


> http://www.wmur.com/r/24943582/detail.html
> 
> Recent story from my city....thieves used social networking sites to target their robberies.
> 
> Thanks to my friends Andy and Aaron for the story.


 
Ya know, I got a message from a friend on FB, a few days ago, asking where I've been.  My reply:  I've been around.  I pop on, see whats up, and usually log off.  I dont post what I'm doing every 2 seconds.  I dont post pics, I dont give personal info.  I heard from one of my co-workers, that another co-worker was going crazy, because when I was in Vegas a few months ago, I wasn't posting updates, pics, etc.  Why?  LOL.  

Now, theres nothing wrong with posting pics, leaving updates, and so forth...if thats what you really want to do, but.....use the settings that FB has, to your advantage.  I know that you can set things so that unless you're a friend of that person, there is nothing thats shown.  I've gotten friend requests from people, and I think..."Umm...who the hell is this person???"  So, I ignore it. LOL.  Why open your life up to a total stranger?

So stories like this....well, unless these people have been living in a cave for most of their life, I can't believe...well, actually I can...that people actually fall for all the scams that're out there, and do things such as posting your private life.


----------



## Carol (Sep 13, 2010)

MJS said:


> Now, theres nothing wrong with posting pics, leaving updates, and so forth...if thats what you really want to do, but.....use the settings that FB has, to your advantage.



Bingo.   For me I see it as a manageable risk.

I update my whereabouts on FB regularly when I go to see family.  NH to NC is a long drive, and my relatives get a little peace of mind knowing they can pull up my page and get a general idea of where I am on my journey.

For the same reason,  I post when I go hiking...sometimes down to the exact trail.  I hope I never see the day where I go out and don't come back, but if that does happen, someone will at least have some idea of where I was.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 13, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Does nobody use FB security settings?


It's not helpful when they keep changing the settings around...

It's a good idea to check at least once a month or so, just in case they've added a new "feature" that made some of your info less protected...

And then there are the people who stack up "friends" for the various games... 

Like others, if you're on my Facebook list, I know who you are, and why you're there.  I've got two people from elementary school in the pending request queue because I'm trying to decide if I want to include 'em.  I don't think we talked in high school... let alone since!


----------



## Omar B (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't Facebook, Myspace, Twitter or any of that stuff.  A bit too naturalistic, a bit too voyeuristic, and I'm not big on sharing ... not even information.


----------



## bribrius (Sep 13, 2010)

Omar B said:


> I don't Facebook, Myspace, Twitter or any of that stuff. A bit too naturalistic, a bit too voyeuristic, and I'm not big on sharing ... not even information.


 

i like your sig line.

And after reading this thread, and the recent concerns over google and that they may later decide to sell personal info or give it to the government i am beginning to become afraid of the internet.

i should go now, and delete my facebook account. 

LOL


----------



## Flea (Sep 14, 2010)

Unceremoniously yoinking article for my own FB page ...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 14, 2010)

Too bad nobody sees the opportunity for a little disinformation here.  Some sly culture-jamming.  Every risk is also an opportunity.  Fnord.


----------



## Carol (Sep 14, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Too bad nobody sees the opportunity for a little disinformation here.  Some sly culture-jamming.  Every risk is also an opportunity.  Fnord.



Disinformation can be used on the sly    For awhile, my FB page showed my current city as "Boston, MA".   Later in the year, it will be changed back to "Boston, MA" again.  The fact that I don't live in Boston, or even in Massachusetts, is irrelevant.


----------

